# 2010 Marzocchi 888 RC3 Evo Ti, 66 RC3 Ti, 66 RC3, 55 RC3 Ti & Roco Wc : LOTS OF PICS



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

*2010 Marzocchi 888 RC3 Evo Ti, 66 RC3 Ti, 66 RC3, 55 RC3 Ti & Roco Wc : LOTS OF PICS*

Not sure if these have been posted on here yet, but i stumbled across them and thought they should be.

My god has marzocchi got the graphics right for 2010, those metallic grey Ti forks look SICK!

Lets hope they are the rebirths of 2006 forks, both in performance and durability :thumbsup:

SMT: seeing as you previewed the forks, does the 66 Ti RC3 have the same user adjustable compression stack, the Evo cart as its called?

First up:

66 RC3 Ti


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

*Next: 888 Evo Ti WC*

The 888 Ti WC and Evo Cart


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

*Next: 66 RC3*

Th regular 66 RC3


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

*Next: 55 RC3 Ti*

The 55 RC3 Ti


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

*Finally: Roco RC WC*

The Roco WC


----------



## nadinno78 (Mar 23, 2006)

I talked to M USA (Gideon) last week and asked if the shim able cart would be on the 55 and he said no, just the 888.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

888 looks killer. When's the DJ series going to come out?


----------



## norco.rider (Aug 9, 2009)

So if I have my facts straight the 66 rc3 ti is replacing the 66 ata from the past years, which is sick because then I get one for free cause everything that could go wrong on my 66 ata has gone wrong, and they are going to replace it when i send it in...so its gonna be sick, and I really like the look of those forks, thanks for the pics nick


----------



## nadinno78 (Mar 23, 2006)

*Marketing Math*

The 09 55 rc3 weight listed as 2800 grams on the M USA website =6.1lb. Mine was 5.9lb out of the box.

Yet according to the press release I keep finding on google the 2010 55 RC3 ti will be 1850g=4.1lb (not) which somehow is 362g less than the 2009. :skep:


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

Are the prices for 2010 Marzocchi forks known yet?


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Prices should be the same for most forks, thought id expect the Ti stuff to be slightly more expensive

Suicidebomber: yes i have some pics of the DJ line, ill post em up when i get home


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Righto pictures first of the 4X WC
Then the DJ1


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

I wonder what the price jump will be for he ti springs, hopefully they keep it within reason.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

These look really good - they have that classic marzo look. I can't wait to press on the 66. also the purple lowers on the DJ are pretty clean


----------



## Energetik (Feb 7, 2008)

Looks great! I like the graphics much better this year. I still get a kick out of how they ripped of Metallica's fish hook style M.


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Anyone reckon the 66 Ti has the nickel stanchions? I dont know if its the reflection of the light, but i hope it is. Not only does it make it look sick, gonna be smoooooth


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

norco.rider said:


> So if I have my facts straight the 66 rc3 ti is replacing the 66 ata from the past years, which is sick because then I get one for free cause everything that could go wrong on my 66 ata has gone wrong, and they are going to replace it when i send it in...so its gonna be sick, and I really like the look of those forks, thanks for the pics nick


Hmm not entirely sure that you will get a 66 Ti as a replacement (unless of course they said they would give you a Ti :thumbsup: ), you will probably just get a regular 2010 66, ie without the Ti stuff


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I want a 66 ETA. Why did they get rid of the ETA? It was such a great feature on a do all bike.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Hawt.


----------



## jgusta (Oct 9, 2004)

kntr said:


> I want a 66 ETA. Why did they get rid of the ETA? It was such a great feature on a do all bike.


Agreed, I would be all over the new Marz forks if they had ETA. I currently have an 08' 55 ETA with crappy TST cart, had an 06' Z1 light w/ ETA and kicking myself for never getting a 66 w/ETA some time ago. I usually self support my DH runs/descents and the ETA is critical for getting me up the hill. Looks like I am going to have to go U-turn instead if getting a new Marz fork for 010'.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Nick_M2R said:


> :
> 
> SMT: seeing as you previewed the forks, does the 66 Ti RC3 have the same user adjustable compression stack, the Evo cart as its called?
> 
> ...


yes


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

tatankainlondon said:


> Are the prices for 2010 Marzocchi forks known yet?


same prices....no price increase


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

I apologize if this has been covered but would like clarifcation. The Evo cartridge is the one that is user tuneable via shim stacks? The non evo is not then? Would it be an easy upgrade or ultimately, what is the difference between the two and why would they even make a non evo if it means you can't open it up? 

thanks


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

Because its another adjustable feature they can charge money for, you realize it probably costs about the same to manufacture a base model of a fork as it does the top of the line with all the shiny red knobs.


----------



## elbry (Sep 26, 2005)

they look so nice!


----------



## Simon (Nov 16, 2004)

jgusta said:


> Agreed, I would be all over the new Marz forks if they had ETA. I currently have an 08' 55 ETA with crappy TST cart, had an 06' Z1 light w/ ETA and kicking myself for never getting a 66 w/ETA some time ago. I usually self support my DH runs/descents and the ETA is critical for getting me up the hill. Looks like I am going to have to go U-turn instead if getting a new Marz fork for 010'.


I also agree! ETA is really good for AM riding. If they have a 55 RC3 Ti ETA, I'll buy it.


----------



## Bikesair (Feb 20, 2006)

I have always liked my Marzocchi equipment and was lucky to never be a victem of the 2008 model year. I am really glad to see them offering some competitive forks and I have already started saving for some 888's : )

I would have thought they would have had a 66 line up with Evo but I guess you cant introduce _everything_ in one year.


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Bikesair said:


> I would have thought they would have had a 66 line up with Evo but I guess you cant introduce _everything_ in one year.


Im pretty sure the 66 evo will have the Evo cart, well according to SMT anyway


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

Is the thru-axle a Marzocchi version of a Maxle, or is it a very similar-looking rip-off? Either way it looks much better than the current TA system, which is just embarrassing. Its good to see Marzocchi starting to turn around...at least time will tell.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Why is the current axle embarassing? I've never seen any problems with them. They stay tight and they're pretty hard to F up.

The only thing they COULD do is make the pinch bolts and the axle bolts accept the same size allen key like a Fox.


----------



## dusttrails (May 29, 2006)

*Another one for ETA*

I will not change my 2007 66 ETA until something else comes out that is instantly and properly sinkable.

Freeride bikes generally have a 22 granny, what is it there for if you just shuttle?

Call it the "hard core - back country fork.... or something"..

With my 20 granny  , and the eta pulling the fork down to 50mm or something I climb where virtually everybody on XC bikes push.... on my 18Kg bullit - am well fit too - its a pose :thumbsup:

My party either has 66etas or use "dog collars" to pull down their totems

...maybe the market is small, only here in the Alps - but I cant immagine that is really so

shuttles & lifts are cool.......but dont go everywhere freeriders need to go  know what I mean....


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

dusttrails said:


> I will not change my 2007 66 ETA until something else comes out that is instantly and properly sinkable.
> 
> Freeride bikes generally have a 22 granny, what is it there for if you just shuttle?
> 
> ...


Yep. If there was something like that now, I'd use it.

I want a coil fork, with adjustable travel that easily and readily sinks down for climbing. I have an 06 66 ETA on my "all-mountain" bike, and it's a great fork. On the other hand, no one makes anything like that anymore. I don't want an air-travel-adjust, there's too much that can fail and air-spring-curves are not to my liknig. If someone made such a fork, I'd have put it on my FH/DH bike. Since no one does, I just put an 888 on there. What's the point of the 66 if it's going to have the same axle to crown as the 888 without any kind of travel/climb feature? I'd rather have the 888, and they weigh damn near the same anyways.

I want outstanding bump compliance/suspension quality, and I want a feature to lower the fork. Every top-of-the-line Marzocchi fork with more than 100mm of travel should have ETA. There should be a 44 ETA, there should be a 55 RC3 ETA, there should be a 66 RC3 ETA. There should be a Totem with quick-u-turn or coil 2-step or some way to lower it. There should be a vanilla 36 with travel adjust or some ETA-type lock-down. It's simple fork companies: right leg, damper, left leg, ETA or coil-adjust system.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Jayem said:


> There should be a Totem with quick-u-turn


I would buy one. Or at least the parts to turn my Solo Air into one. RS, are you listening?


----------



## jgusta (Oct 9, 2004)

Jayem said:


> Yep. If there was something like that now, I'd use it.
> 
> I want a coil fork, with adjustable travel that easily and readily sinks down for climbing. I have an 06 66 ETA on my "all-mountain" bike, and it's a great fork. On the other hand, no one makes anything like that anymore. I don't want an air-travel-adjust, there's too much that can fail and air-spring-curves are not to my liknig. If someone made such a fork, I'd have put it on my FH/DH bike. Since no one does, I just put an 888 on there. What's the point of the 66 if it's going to have the same axle to crown as the 888 without any kind of travel/climb feature? I'd rather have the 888, and they weigh damn near the same anyways.
> 
> I want outstanding bump compliance/suspension quality, and I want a feature to lower the fork. Every top-of-the-line Marzocchi fork with more than 100mm of travel should have ETA. There should be a 44 ETA, there should be a 55 RC3 ETA, there should be a 66 RC3 ETA. There should be a Totem with quick-u-turn or coil 2-step or some way to lower it. There should be a vanilla 36 with travel adjust or some ETA-type lock-down. It's simple fork companies: right leg, damper, left leg, ETA or coil-adjust system.


My sediments exactly! I am kind of kicking myself for not getting an 06' or 07' 66 ETA, instead I have an 08' 55 ETA with the crappy TST, which does the job for the most part in trail/AM category, but comes up a little short on really aggressive trail riding and lite FR/DH'ing on my 36lb RFX that I climb to all my descents, no matter how steep or gnarly.

Zoke if you are listening, please make your longer traveled single crown forks with ETA again for us. Not everyone shuttles or has lift access and still likes to ride fairly hard while going down. I really don't want to go back back to annoying U-turn or unreliable air for this.

JG


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> I would buy one. Or at least the parts to turn my Solo Air into one. RS, are you listening?


You do realise this thread is about 2010 Marzocchi? No rockshoxs


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Id actually take a 888 ETA.
I just cant get rid of my 07 66 ETA. I love it.


----------



## Gunnar Westholm (Nov 2, 2005)

My next Marzocchi fork will be an 55ETA... If they ever find out what a mistake it was to ditched eta.. 
I still cant understand why!??


----------



## Simon (Nov 16, 2004)

I agree! Please make the ETA again. It is very useful and reliable! I'm waiting the 55 RC3 Ti ETA......


----------



## Century Rider (May 21, 2009)

I wonder how many recalls, blown seals, stuck travel adjustments, broken eta's, oil spillover, they will have in 2010 ???


----------



## Century Rider (May 21, 2009)

I think they ditched the eta's because their Taiwan factory just cant seem to figure how they work... they just throw in some parts, box, ship, and sell them to you. you can then ride them, blown it up and send back for warranty issues...


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Century Rider said:


> I think they ditched the eta's because their Taiwan factory just cant seem to figure how they work... they just throw in some parts, box, ship, and sell them to you. you can then ride them, blown it up and send back for warranty issues...


It's no longer 2008.


----------



## Century Rider (May 21, 2009)

Jayem said:


> It's no longer 2008.


or 2007, almost not 2009 in about 120 days, the year still doesnt help Marzocchi from falling off the top... :madman:


----------



## Stalk (May 24, 2005)

Not sure why reference to 2007 since that year seems one of most solid as far as Zocchi quality goes. As far as QC in '08 and '09, how long it takes to company to realize mistakes? Why so pessimistic about '10? It's not a rocket science to be exact. 

I'm happy owner of '07 66 RC2X and looking forward to '10 66 Ti once wights would get posted. New approach in bushing fitting (milling them out once they are inside already) would be interesting and in theory can improve tolerances a lot. I'm not concerned about seals at all since there is always Enduro. 
Give me decent dumping cartridge, plushness or '07 and lighter weight and that's all I need.

So anyone have seen verified weights of 66 Ti?


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Weight for the 2010 66 Rc3 Ti is 2760g, its gonna be awesome


----------



## jvale45 (Oct 10, 2008)

I really liked the 09 totem by rock shock? not to rain on any parade! Oh and the air Totem for 2010 is like 1,900us. kinda out there. like fox holds value better i would think, just thought the totem kinda has a 40 feel to it. So yeah Marzocchi is bomb this year, and im betting you can get ti rc3 888 under 2,000us. i dunno?


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

Ok I am going to say it, ETA sucked ballz compared to u-turn or talas on anything other than a perfectly smooth trail or road. Once the climbing gets techy or rough ETA was just a pogo stick jumping all over the trail.


----------



## Gunnar Westholm (Nov 2, 2005)

Ratt said:


> Ok I am going to say it, ETA sucked ballz compared to u-turn or talas on anything other than a perfectly smooth trail or road. Once the climbing gets techy or rough ETA was just a pogo stick jumping all over the trail.


For me, uTurn suck's ballz for beeing to hard to adjust "on the fly". 
The new 3 setting Talas is a bit better. But i still like the 2 setting ETA more, with the lowest setting beeing lower then on Talas. No risk of forgetting to adjust to full travel before going down. (Wich i know many Talas riders do, with only 30+30mm steps instead of 120mm as on ETA)
Ive had zero problems with my AM1 ETA from -07. But thats just me..


----------



## CapricornZA (Aug 30, 2009)

anyone notice how the QR lever resembles a Marzo mud guard


----------



## bigEhit (Aug 14, 2007)

just came across this thread and saw that my boys gordo and bob dropped some knowledge on people. so far i guess i will be one of the first people to drop a review on the 888 evo ti seeing as i should have mien in a couple weeks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Heavyhitter04 (Jan 23, 2009)

I wonder if they have figured out they allowed their 2008-9 20mm thru axles to be machined too small in diameter and have play between the hub and fork? If so I hope that new rockshox type 20mm thru axle fits my 08 66RCV...


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Heavyhitter04 said:


> I wonder if they have figured out they allowed their 2008-9 20mm thru axles to be machined too small in diameter and have play between the hub and fork? If so I hope that new rockshox type 20mm thru axle fits my 08 66RCV...


If you grease the rubber O-ring the play goes away. The diameter isn't too small. If the O-ring is too dry you cant get the axle tight enough. Try a little bit of grease and get back to us.


----------



## Heavyhitter04 (Jan 23, 2009)

kntr said:


> If you grease the rubber O-ring the play goes away. The diameter isn't too small. If the O-ring is too dry you cant get the axle tight enough. Try a little bit of grease and get back to us.


I have measured the diameter of both of my thru axles because I got a replacement when I called Marz and they are machined a few thousands smaller then various other thru axles. I run Hope Pro II's and tried other wheels in my fork with a simular loose result. I greased the o-ring, the body of the axle and the threads again with the same result. I called my Marin representative and he said that Marz has been known to machine the axles a bit smaller then they should. And yada yada yada.

Like I said hopefully they fixed the issue and that new axle works in my 66.


----------



## hoadley (Dec 29, 2004)

Just visited the Marzocchi website. None of the 55 and 66 forks come with adjustable travel. This is sad. I would never buy a fork without adjustable travel. At least bring the ETA back.


----------



## Prostreet513 (Jul 4, 2009)

I have a 2010 Marzocchi 66 RC3 TI fork I just bought and put on today. For some reason when I go to add air in the fork it doesn't show the psi level on the shock pump guage. I used a Fox shock pump and another shock pump and it doesnt show anything. I know air is going in because if I unscrew the pump or use the air bleed button air does come out. Any ideas? The pumps both work because I used them on my shock and they read the psi fine. I don't know if I am doing something wrong with the Marzocchi air adapter thing or what but I got it on there as tight as I could.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Prostreet513 said:


> I have a 2010 Marzocchi 66 RC3 TI fork I just bought and put on today. For some reason when I go to add air in the fork it doesn't show the psi level on the shock pump guage. I used a Fox shock pump and another shock pump and it doesnt show anything. I know air is going in because if I unscrew the pump or use the air bleed button air does come out. Any ideas? The pumps both work because I used them on my shock and they read the psi fine. I don't know if I am doing something wrong with the Marzocchi air adapter thing or what but I got it on there as tight as I could.


Large volume, you need a lot of air to build up pressure there. Count the number of "pumps", not the psi.


----------



## benk0 (Dec 1, 2008)

Question about the tune ability of the 66 RC3 for a lower weight rider.

My riding weight would never crack 150 lbs. The fork is obviously over sprung for me. How do you dial it in without changing springs? Lower weight oil? Less oil? Seems like a lighter spring would be perfect but doesn't seem to be an option.


----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

I actually asked marzocchi the same question as I am under 150 as well. You have the options of either changing oil height, changing oil viscosity, or completely removing the coil and riding only on the air assist


----------



## olegbabich (Dec 28, 2007)

Prostreet513 said:


> I have a 2010 Marzocchi 66 RC3 TI fork I just bought and put on today. For some reason when I go to add air in the fork it doesn't show the psi level on the shock pump guage. I used a Fox shock pump and another shock pump and it doesnt show anything. I know air is going in because if I unscrew the pump or use the air bleed button air does come out. Any ideas? The pumps both work because I used them on my shock and they read the psi fine. I don't know if I am doing something wrong with the Marzocchi air adapter thing or what but I got it on there as tight as I could.


 Make sure to remove Comp + - knob before installing Marzocchi air adaptor.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

benk0 said:


> Question about the tune ability of the 66 RC3 for a lower weight rider.
> 
> My riding weight would never crack 150 lbs. The fork is obviously over sprung for me. How do you dial it in without changing springs? Lower weight oil? Less oil? Seems like a lighter spring would be perfect but doesn't seem to be an option.


You dun goofed, change the spring... lower VISCOCITY oil will just reduce damping and less oil won't do much.


----------



## benk0 (Dec 1, 2008)

I know these things but they were the suggested options to tune the fork. That is why I'm trying to find a lower weight spring.


----------

